# Amazon is now installing driver cameras, with AI to determine if they're malingering!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-delivery-driver-camera-ai-bezos-2021-3
https://www.theverge.com/2021/3/24/...ers-ai-surveillance-cameras-vans-consent-form


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not for flex drivers. We're ICs. We won't have any cameras in our cars unless we put them there.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

USPS has had these type devices for years. No cameras but GPS location tracking with map display showing all stops, breaks etc.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-delivery-driver-camera-ai-bezos-2021-3
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/3/24/...ers-ai-surveillance-cameras-vans-consent-form


When Uber/Lyft are forced to make 30-40% of the current ants driving for them employee's they will require a camera in your car as well no doubt!


----------

